# -  -?
.  .   - .     .

----------


## _

-    .

----------


## Belial

- -  ,  - - . -,      / .    ,               .  -                  (        ).
  -    "",  . -   -    .

----------


## _

> - -


 , ,    .  ,

----------

> ...-    "",  . ....


  ,   !  :           -   ?      /,    {Visa}?       ?      ?

----------


## Belial

,    ,     -.     .      -  .

----------

> ... -.     . ....


 ?   "" -       .

----------


## Belial

, "" ,         , ..    ,    .

----------

"" -   ,     ,   -

----------


## BorisG

... 
"" -   ,  -   ,   .
  ,  ,    .  .

----------


## Belial

> "" -   ,  -   ,   .


 .     "",  "".    .

----------

-  100%

----------


## stas

,    ,    . ( ,         - ""        ).

    IMHO . 

 ,   ,   ,    VISA.

----------


## .

**, ..      ...

----------


## .

*stas*, ..     ...    ,    ...

----------


## .

> 


- -   ""  :Smilie:

----------

> ,    ,    . ( ,         - ""        ).
> 
>     IMHO . 
> 
>  ,   ,   ,    VISA.


  !!!! 
    -        ...            ,     -             .      ,                  .   .       .

----------

> ...


   ...



> 


       ?

----------


## Larky

,   ...  :Smilie:  



> 


       CVV ?

----------


## Vadimal

?         .   ?

----------


## Larky

,   -,   ...     ,  ...   :Smilie:

----------


## ~dem~

> ... 
> "" -   ,  -   ,   .
>   ,  ,    .  .


     ,   ...

    ,    

       sbrf.ru

----------


## ~dem~

> ,   ...  
>        CVV ?


 CVV   .         ,     ...

----------


## Larky

,     CVV ,             ...   :Smilie:

----------


## ~dem~

> ,     CVV ,             ...


    ,      ,    ,         ,            ,     (),       ,           ,    :Smilie:               ,    ,  ,    :Smilie: )))

----------


## Larky

> ,


  -       ( )...     ""   - ,       ... 


> ,           ,


      ,      ,     ...  :Smilie:     ...

----------


## ~dem~

> -       ( )...     ""   - ,       ...       ,      ,     ...     ...


  ,        ,          :Smilie: ))  -            ,

----------


## Larky

,  ?

----------


## ~dem~

> ,  ?


 ,      :Smilie:

----------

-   -        !   50     ,   300   !   !!!!

----------


## Larky

,  ,       ...

----------

,     !      -   ...

 :        Visa,   Mastercard   ,    . 

:
1.         Visa, Mastercard, American Express  ,    ,   (,  )     . 
          ( )      . 
2.  Visa Classic   :   ,         (  ).
3.  Visa Classic    CVV-  -. ,         ( ).  
4.  Electron     CVV-   ,         .        Electron, ..     !! 
5.  Electron    ,        .  Classic        .

    - ...

----------

,   ,   ,    CVV.   ( )    .  ?   ?

----------

> ,  ,       ...


       . ,         .

----------

,    . 
      ,     -    "" CVV.     Visa Virtuon?

     Visa Electron ( Mastercard Maestro)   CVV/CVC .

----------

:



> 5.  
> 
>       ()       Visa, Visa Electron , MasterCard, Maestro    Visa International, MasterCard International.        .              10 .     ,   .
> 
>        :      ,     ,     (CVV2  CVC2).            ,           .
> 
>                  ,      .
> 
>         (SSL).
> ...

----------

> Visa Electron: Visa Electron is ideal for customers with newer banking relationships or in countries that require all transactions to be authorized. Authorization can be either PIN- or signature-based. Internet transactions can also be supported, at the issuers discretion. Visa Electron is accepted at any Visa merchant location with an electronic authorization terminal, throughout the Visa global ATM network and at telephone and Internet merchants accepting Visa.


     .  .  ,    -   .

----------

> . ,         .


          .
   -     .
   -      (        ).
   (    ).

         -   .                  .     100.000-00 (  ) ,       1.000.000-00.    ""    Electron, Classic, Gold, Platinum...  ..   "" ,   .       -    3-5%,        50-70%   .

----------

> .  .  ,    -   .


 :Smilie: 

 , ,      .  CVV /  CVC         .  CVV  -  -  100% .     ?

----------


## stas

> CVV / CVC         .


 :Smilie:        CVV,    .

----------

-              ,  50 ,     300     ,   !           .  :Wow:

----------

> -              ,  50 ,     300     ,   !           .


    ...

----------

- !              !  :Wow:

----------


## Larky

> Visa Virtuon?


        ...  ,     Visa E-c@rd  24...

----------


## Larky

> Visa Electron ( Mastercard Maestro)   CVV/CVC .


 *~dem~* 


> CVV   .         ,     ...

----------

> - !              !


       . 
  ,       ,    ,          -.     -  .  :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

> -  .


    ,  ...  :Smilie:  ,      ,     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## suc2suc

> ,      ,     ...


  ,     Gold... :Redface:

----------

VISA     electron      ,          visa  visa electron. .

----------


## Larky

> visa  visa electron.


          ,    ...  ,    ,   ...

----------


## ~dem~

> ,     !      -   ...
> 
>  :        Visa,   Mastercard   ,    . 
> 
> :
> 1.         Visa, Mastercard, American Express  ,    ,   (,  )     . 
>           ( )      . 
> 2.  Visa Classic   :   ,         (  ).
> 3.  Visa Classic    CVV-  -. ,         ( ).  
> ...





> *~dem~*



  ,  :Redface:    ,   ,  :Redface:   :Frown:   :Redface:   :Redface: 
    ,    .  :Redface:   :Redface: 
  ,      ,     ,    CVV...

----------

,      ,  /     ,       ????     ....         0,75%???  . ???

----------


## .

**,       ,         .

----------

,         ,    0,75%....                    %

----------


## .

?       .       .         .  ,     -

----------


## Larky

> ....         0,75%???


        ,      ,            ...  ,                  ...                 ...  :Smilie:

----------

)))))          , .     ,       .....                         ????????

----------

> ,    ,   ,    
>     ,    .  
>   ,      ,     ,    CVV...


,      ,  /     ,       ????     ....         0,75%???  . ???

----------


## .

**,  ,     .      .      ,      ,  ,         :Frown:

----------


## SergeiP

,       ?        .

         ,      0.75% ,      - 0.

   -      ,    - .

----------

.       10 ,           ,        OBI.         ,        .           .    ?

----------


## SergeiP

.
       .

----------


## autosezon

> -              ,  50 ,     300     ,   !           .





> )))))          , .     ,       .....                         ????????


!!!!!!

----------

!! ,   ,    .     ,    ,         !!!

----------


## .

** ,      ?       ,   .
      ,     .   ,         .

----------


## SergeiP

,      -      .

----------

?

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## SergeiP

PayPal     ,            :

 1.    PayPal,  ,   Paypal.

 2.      **  :Smilie:

----------


## Lele4ka

> .  .   - .     .


        .        .  - ,        ,   .   -   .

----------

,      , 300  .     !  750  !

----------


## .

** ,        :Smilie:

----------


## 1975

> ,


     ?!!!

      Amazon    Visa Electron.
  ~2005 ,    Apple    Visa Electron,      - ,    ,  ****  ,     .

----------

visa electron   cvv ,     .

----------


## .

> visa electron   cvv ,


  .   .          ,      ( ,   )

----------

> ,    . 
>       ,     -    "" CVV.     Visa Virtuon?
> 
>      Visa Electron ( Mastercard Maestro)   CVV/CVC .


   ,                   ,           ,    CVV    ,    ,       ,      .     ,     .   ,        ..    .

----------

> ... 
> "" -   ,  -   ,   .
>   ,  ,    .  .


 : ,Visa Electron  .. 2015       ,   Visa Classic.

----------

> ,                   ,           ,    CVV    ,    ,       ,      .     ,     .   ,        ..    .


 !   Visa Electron   -    ,..    ,   CVV/CVC .  Visa Classic    (   ).

----------

> .
>    -     .
>    -      (        ).
>    (    ).
> 
>          -   .                  .     100.000-00 (  ) ,       1.000.000-00.    ""    Electron, Classic, Gold, Platinum...  ..   "" ,   .       -    3-5%,        50-70%   .


            30%  !

----------


## Egorrka

> !   Visa Electron   -    ,..    ,   CVV/CVC .  Visa Classic    (   ).


  Visa Classic       -,    .              ,        -

----------

> 


      .

----------

> Visa Classic       -,    .


,  ,   .

----------

> .


 .

----------

Visa Classic


   Visa  


   Visa


 Visa Classic     ,        ,   Visa,  ,    .     ,        .          ,   ,    .

      Visa Electron,  Visa Classic      ,        ,     (   ).

 Visa Classic     :

        Visa
      Visa,     




Visa Classic

----------

